# Quoi faire pendant l'attente?



## NiTz (22 Mar 2005)

Tout le monde doit attendre pendant le processus de recrutement, et je voulais savoir ce que vous faites pour passer le temps (ÃƒÂ  part, bien sur, army.ca et l'entrainement physique)

J'ai trouvé un super jeu pour PC ou MAC c'est gratuit.. c'est America's army. Le jeu a été fait par l'armée américaine pour donner une idée de ce qu'est la vie militaire aux civils. C'est vraiment bien fait, même qu'avant de commencer ÃƒÂ  jouer tu dois faire un entrainement de base.. c'est vraiment cool. Vous pouvez le downloader ÃƒÂ  www.americasarmy.com  En plus.. ca se joue en réseau avec plein d'autre monde c'est vraiment cool et ca m'aide ÃƒÂ  passer le temps !


Et vous, quest-ce que vous faites?


----------



## caine737 (22 Mar 2005)

pour attendre ma retraite je travaille... et je joue a dark age of camelot


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

Ouais je fais mon 36 heures aussi.. mais le temps est long quand on attend après quelque chose  J'ai vraiment hate d'être enrollé. Ton jeu, dark age of camelot, c'est nouveau?


----------



## MdB (23 Mar 2005)

Moi, j'ai plutôt long ÃƒÂ  attendre (ils font l'enquête de pré-sécurité en ce moment). Alors, ce que je dis, c'est plus t'es occupé, plus ça passe vite vu que t'as pas le temps de voir le temps passer!! ;D Donc, en plus de travailler, je viens sur Army.ca bien évidemment, mais je joue aussi ÃƒÂ  America's Army, ce qui te 'boost' pas mal ÃƒÂ  mon avis. Sinon, l'entraînement le plus possible. 4 fois semaine est l'idéal, ça permet un repos et te tiens en forme. Et sinon, je crée des fonds d'écran ÃƒÂ  saveur FC. J'en ai deux en ce moment, le premier est sur l'opération Athena, le second est fait sous forme de publicité de recrutement. Je vais en faire d'autres pour les GPM les plus connus. Je prépare un projet pour monter un site web de ressources sur les FC. Je suis en train d'apprendre ÃƒÂ  le programmer.

Bien sûr, je lis tous les livres et documents qui traitent de leadership, des FC, du militaire, de l'histoire militaire, etc...

Avec tout ça et ma copine... et mon chat, je vois pas vraiment passer les semaines et on est déjÃƒÂ  ÃƒÂ  la fin mars!! Je suis dans ce processus (d'attente) depuis début décembre... Je pense bien en avoir jusqu'ÃƒÂ  la fin de l'été, mais je sais pas, alors je m'occupe!!


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

Héhé... t'es assez occupé toi! Moi je fais un peu de chomage (temporairement) depuis quelques semaines (manque de travail) Je devrais rentrer cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine.. c'est vraiment dégueulasse je déteste ca mais j'ai pas le choix. Tout ÃƒÂ  fait d'accord, america's army ca me boost vraiment lol... Ma blonde est vraiment tannée de me voir lire mon écran vert ou d'entendre Boom boom et des rafales de M4 toute la journée .. elle m'a meme acheté des écouteurs .. .hahaha 


Cheers!


----------



## caine737 (23 Mar 2005)

Dark age of camelot est un jeu médieval fantastique qui se passe apres la mrt du roi arthur. le monde est diviser en 3 royaumes et on se fait la guerre. c'est un jeux online avec un paquet de monde.

Moi je joue dans le serveur guinevere et dans le monde albion. mes perso principaux sont un paladin niv 50 nommé natanahail et un cleric niv 29 nommé elindael.

Ce jeu a commencer il y a 5 ans je crois mais juste avant noel dernier, mythic la compagnie qui produit le jeu ÃƒÂ  sorti une extension qui s'Appelle catacomb. 

Alors si tu veux jouer je te conseille d'aller acheter l'extansion catacomb car les graphique sont vraiment mieux.

Par contre ta un paiement quif aut faire par mois,3mois,6mois ou a l'année

mais quand tu achete le jeu tu a 1 mois gratuit


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

Cool j'adore les jeux médiévaux.. j'vais aller voir ca chez future shop la semaine prochaine 
Ouff... ca faisait 4 heures que je jouais ÃƒÂ  America's army.. lÃƒÂ  je suis un peu tanné héhéhé
Chu addicted ÃƒÂ  ce jeu lÃƒÂ .. c'est fou!


Cheers!


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (24 Mar 2005)

Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit ou l'on peut downloader america's army, gratuitement...  C'est juste que pourquoi payer pour kkchoz de gratuit!


----------



## MdB (24 Mar 2005)

Woz said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit ou l'on peut downloader america's army, gratuitement...   C'est juste que pourquoi payer pour kkchoz de gratuit!



Suffit d'essayer les liens suggérés sur le site de AA. Quelques-uns demandent de créer un compte, mais c'est pas payant. Le jeu est gratuit et les téléchargements aussi.


----------



## NiTz (24 Mar 2005)

Effectivement, tout est gratuit et ca prend environ 750MB c'est assez long a downloader mais ca vaut la peine en .... J'viens juste d'arreter de jouer encore.. héhé


Cheers!


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

Maudite affaire.. ya toujours plein de cheaters la dessus.. Comment quelqu'un peut tirer et te toucher au travers du brouillard, ÃƒÂ  environ 1000 mètres et au travers d'une voiture en métal? Grrrr... punkbuster ca marche pas pentoute!


Cheers!


----------



## Frantireur (26 Mar 2005)

Salut
J'attend depuis plus de 13 mois pour etre enrolé. Jai finalement eu mon entrevue le 28 Février 2005, et les métiers rouvent fin Mars.
Suposément, je suis en compétition avec tout les autres pour la sélection. Jai vraiment l'impression que le moment n'arivera jamais mais je garde espoir. Est ce que, il y ÃƒÂ  des chances que sa prenne encore du temps avant mon enrolement, je suis vraiment ÃƒÂ  bout. Il a fallus que 
je repasse mes test; physique et medicale. :-

Pour passer le temps, je profite du calme avant la tempete, un peu de gym, internet, prendre du temps de reflexion, courir après les filles...mais yen ÃƒÂ  pas vraiment dans mon petit village perdus :'( 

Faut pas se décourager ;D
chow


----------



## MdB (26 Mar 2005)

Frantireur said:
			
		

> Salut
> J'attend depuis plus de 13 mois pour etre enrolé. Jai finalement eu mon entrevue le 28 Février 2005, et les métiers rouvent fin Mars.
> Suposément, je suis en compétition avec tout les autres pour la sélection. Jai vraiment l'impression que le moment n'arivera jamais mais je garde espoir. Est ce que, il y ÃƒÂ  des chances que sa prenne encore du temps avant mon enrolement, je suis vraiment ÃƒÂ  bout. Il a fallus que
> je repasse mes test; physique et medicale. :-
> ...



Ça dépend de ton dossier. Il y en a qui entre vite, d'autre lentement. Pour ma part, je vais attendre encore.

Peut-être qu'ils attendaient que ton choix s'ouvre. Sais pas, des détails?


----------



## Frantireur (26 Mar 2005)

Jai appliqué comme soldat d'infantrie, comme la plus part j'imagine?
Et je sais que maintenant certains metiers rouvent fin Mars pour début Avril...
dont "l'infantrie" t-k je suis juste trop impatient de connaitre la vie militaire.
Jai deux amis du secondaire dans l'infantrie, ils ont été en Afganistan ya quelque mois.
Ils ont trouver lexpérience vraiment intéressante. Surtout, le fais que c'est gens lÃƒÂ  
ont vraiment besoin d'aide.
Je sais, que je ne suis pas le seul ÃƒÂ  attendre...mais avoué que sa rend impatient!

Et quel métier avez-vous choisis?

Ãƒ  plus


----------



## NiTz (26 Mar 2005)

Frantireur said:
			
		

> Jai appliqué comme soldat d'infantrie, comme la plus part j'imagine?
> Et je sais que maintenant certains metiers rouvent fin Mars pour début Avril...
> dont "l'infantrie" t-k je suis juste trop impatient de connaitre la vie militaire.
> Jai deux amis du secondaire dans l'infantrie, ils ont été en Afganistan ya quelque mois.
> ...



D'après moi, ca devrait pas tarder, avec les 5000 sur 5 ans qu'ils veulent embaucher, va falloir qu'ils commencent ÃƒÂ  se démêler. Ca dépend aussi du score que tu as eu ÃƒÂ  l'entrevue. C'est ca qui te classe plus ou moins compétitif par rapport aux autres candidats. Garde espoir et lâche pas surtout, ton heure va venir! Moi, ca va faire 2 mois que j'attends dans pas longtemps, je suis sur la liste de mérite (en compétition avec les autres) depuis le 10 mars. J'ai appliqué 434 Technicien en systèmes de conduite du tir et je suis semi-qualifié donc j'espère que ca trainera pas.

En effet, ca rend très impatient et ca emmerde même beaucoup! Je déteste attendre et surtout pour quelque chose d'aussi important que ca. C'est notre carrière, après tout! Quoique j'aie déjÃƒÂ  une job civile très bien payée, j'ai tellement hâte de rentrer que je ne pense qu'ÃƒÂ  ca. 


Bonne chance!


----------



## Frantireur (26 Mar 2005)

Salut NiTs, 
comment as-tu fais pour savoir que tu étais sur la liste des mérite. Esce que tu es automatiquement sur cet liste
après ton entrevue?...Ou, une fois que ton entrevue est aprouvé? faut-il appeler?
éclair moi si tu peux 

merci 

et bonne chance ÃƒÂ  toi aussi,
peut etre qu'on va etre sur notre QMB en meme temps? 
Je sais qu'ils vont prendre des quandidats pour début Avril!


----------



## EAmax (27 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Tout le monde doit attendre pendant le processus de recrutement, et je voulais savoir ce que vous faites pour passer le temps (ÃƒÂ  part, bien sur, army.ca et l'entrainement physique)
> 
> J'ai trouvé un super jeu pour PC ou MAC c'est gratuit.. c'est America's army. Le jeu a été fait par l'armée américaine pour donner une idée de ce qu'est la vie militaire aux civils. C'est vraiment bien fait, même qu'avant de commencer ÃƒÂ  jouer tu dois faire un entrainement de base.. c'est vraiment cool. Vous pouvez le downloader ÃƒÂ  www.americasarmy.com   En plus.. ca se joue en réseau avec plein d'autre monde c'est vraiment cool et ca m'aide ÃƒÂ  passer le temps !
> 
> ...




mon truc pour que sa passe plus vite.

Ben regarde     moi depuis mon application y a 3 semaine j'ai délaissé   un peux les jeux vidéo (le plus drole c'est que je travail poue EA game a leur studio de mtl) loll.Pis je me suis mis a l'entrainement   je   me leve a 5:30 le matin pis j'essaye   de jour en jour a surpassé   l'exigence.Après je dejeune pis je quitte au travail pas en voiture ni en metro mais a la marche c'est pas gros mais 8 kilometre allé pis   8 kilometre au retour le soir   sa fais du bien.Je n'oublie surtout pas les push up(ma premiere semaine   j'avais l'air d'un fife)mais maintenant j'ai pas mal plus d'endurance.Alors en gros sa passe le temps pis   la motivation est toujour présente j'ai trop hate   mais a 25 ans je ne sais pas si chu trop vieux  pour les forces. 

Bonne chance au future recrue.


----------



## honestyrules (27 Mar 2005)

J'avais 27 ans quand je me suis enrôlé. Je connais un gars enrôlé ÃƒÂ  47 ans. Une femme ÃƒÂ  43 ans.

25 ans, c'est pas trop vieux. C'est sûr que pour les métiers de combat, tu dois être "top shape".

Mon conseil pendant l'attente: ARRETER D'Y PENSER POUR NE PAS VIRER FOU AVEC CELA. Comme mentionné précedement, cela peut être long.

Ok c'est très dur de ne pas y penser surtout quand l'enthousiasme prends le dessus. Rappelez souvent, et il y a un truc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOYEZ TRES POLI AVEC LES RECRUTEURS ET RECEPTIONNISTES (CELA SEMBLE CON, MAIS CELA MARCHE MIEUX JE CROIS).


----------



## NiTz (29 Mar 2005)

Frantireur said:
			
		

> Salut NiTs,
> comment as-tu fais pour savoir que tu étais sur la liste des mérite. Esce que tu es automatiquement sur cet liste
> après ton entrevue?...Ou, une fois que ton entrevue est aprouvé? faut-il appeler?
> éclair moi si tu peux
> ...



Tu es sur la liste de mérite quand ton dossier médical est revenu approuvé de Borden, après que tu aies passé ton entrevue, ton test physique, ton test médical et ton test d'aptitudes. Normalement, tu es automatiquement placé sur la liste de mérite lorsque tout cela est complété avec succès. Ãƒ  mon avis, tu devrais appeler ou te présenter en personne (si possible) ÃƒÂ  toutes les semaines pour suivre l'état de ton dossier. La personne au CRFC va se faire un plaisir de te donner l"heure juste sur l'avancement de ta candidature.

J'espère te voir sur mon QMB aussi !!! Le plus vite possible en tout cas! Ouais, j'ai oui-dire qu'ils prenaient du monde pour début avril aussi, j'espère juste que c'est vrai! 

Bonne chance!


----------



## Frantireur (30 Mar 2005)

Hey Merci,
Je m'en doutais bien...
Je me suis informé, au centre de recrutement et la sélection pour le début Avril ÃƒÂ  été complété le 29 Mars donc hier ...La prochaine pour dite, est le 9 Mai 2005 et peut etre mi-Avril. Alors je veux juste dire bonne chance ÃƒÂ  tout le monde 
Sérieusement jaime mieux ne pas avoir été choisis tout suite...je ne suis pas vraiment pret ÃƒÂ  quiter mon chez nous. 
Alors on se vois un de c'est 4


----------



## NiTz (30 Mar 2005)

Hey mais 1 minute.. comment ca prend de temps quand tu es choisi avant qu'ils t'apellent? Je me demande si on aurait pas été choisis mais on le sait pas encore.. Ca se pourrait bien, le temps que le dossier revienne au CRFC. Tout est possible. En ce qui me concerne, je suis fin prêt ÃƒÂ  partir! ANYTIME!!! 


Bonne chance !


----------



## Zim (31 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Hey mais 1 minute.. comment ca prend de temps quand tu es choisi avant qu'ils t'apellent? Je me demande si on aurait pas ÃƒÆ’©tÃƒÆ’© choisis mais on le sait pas encore.. Ca se pourrait bien, le temps que le dossier revienne au CRFC. Tout est possible. En ce qui me concerne, je suis fin prÃƒÆ’ ªt ÃƒÆ’   partir! ANYTIME!!!



Comme j'ai vu que tu postait sur les forum anglais tu connais surement kincanucks, eh ben lui il ma dit que j'était suposément selectionné depuis début mars et j'ai recu aucun appel encore. Donc si il dit vrai, ca peut prendre beaucoup de temps avant que l'offre parte!!! 


Bonne chance a tous!!!


----------



## NiTz (3 Apr 2005)

Zim said:
			
		

> Comme j'ai vu que tu postait sur les forum anglais tu connais surement kincanucks, eh ben lui il ma dit que j'était suposément selectionné depuis début mars et j'ai recu aucun appel encore. Donc si il dit vrai, ca peut prendre beaucoup de temps avant que l'offre parte!!!
> 
> 
> Bonne chance a tous!!!



Oui en effet j'le connais.. c'est tout ÃƒÂ  fait plausible comme affaire ca.. C'était quoi tes choix ?

Cheers!


----------



## Zim (3 Apr 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Oui en effet j'le connais.. c'est tout ÃƒÆ’   fait plausible comme affaire ca.. C'ÃƒÆ’©tait quoi tes choix ?
> 
> Cheers!




Un seul choix: sappeur 043


----------



## NiTz (3 Apr 2005)

Cool! Alors si kincanucks l'a dit, je le crois sur parole. On dirait qu'au CFRC ils veulent pas donner de chiffres... ni de dates, ni même d'approximations, alors chu bien content d'avoir un gars comme lui sur les forums  En plus ca a l'air d'y faire plaisir de nous répondre!


Cheers!


----------



## Zim (3 Apr 2005)

J'avoue que ca l'air dit faire plaisir, tu post un message ou tu lui envoie un pm et il te répond dans la demie heure même, c'est ÃƒÂ  croire qu'il passe ces journées ÃƒÂ  regarder les forums     et grace a lui on garde espoir, c'est pas comme au centre de recrutment où il me dise la meme affaire depuis 2 mois: "té sur la liste de mérite et on attend un offre"


----------



## NiTz (3 Apr 2005)

Ouais.. ta ben raison. Disons qu'ils ont pas trop l'air ÃƒÂ  vouloir nous motiver. Si c'était un employeur civil et que j'avais appliqué lÃƒÂ  et qu'ils me donnaient ce genre de service, je les aurais envoyé promener et j'aurais appliqué ailleurs. Mais il n'y a qu'un moyen d'entrer dans les Forces.. et c'est par les CRFC 
C'est vrai, ÃƒÂ  toutes les fois que je lui ai envoyé un PM il a répondu pratiquement dans l'heure qui a suivi!


Cheers!


----------



## EAmax (4 Apr 2005)

Vous avez raison les gars   pis une chance qui a ce  site   pis   dite vous   que y en a plein d'autre qui réponde   très vite   au PM comme Vandooze.Une chance qui son la....


----------



## 1R22eR (4 Apr 2005)

Je suis pas un encyclopedie militaire quand meme lol qui peut comprendre a 100% comment ils travaillent au centre de recrutement.. ya ben juste eux pour ce comprendre... c drole quand tu vas dans leur batisse ils ont toujours l air a se pogner le cul.. ben non c est des farces, ils sont très occupé pour traiter des millier de demande, quand ils vous font attendre la plupart du temps c est pas eux mais c est a Ottawa ou tout les dossier sont traiter a travers le Canada.. en passant le centre de recrutement ou tu attend le moins longtemps c est a Ottawa car ton dossier est deja la, j en connais que ca leur a pris 3 mois avant de rentrer donc si vous ets pas trop loin c avaut la peine d aller la pour faire ses demarche d enrolement.. mais si votre demande est deja parti ben soyez patient d habitude c est pas mauvais signe d attendre mais le conseil que je donne a tout le monde, appellez souvent pour voir l evolution de votre dossier ou presentez vous et surtout pognez pas les nerfs apres eux et soyez poli c tjrs mieux comme ca..


----------



## Arts (4 Apr 2005)

Salut a tous  , j'ai recu deux beau message sur mon répondeur vendredi passé , sois le 1 .. j'était a cuba en vacance  j'arrive chez moi AHHH !  yes ! .. hehe , il me demande de les rappellés ... demain a la premiere heure !! Technicien d'armement !!


----------



## 1R22eR (4 Apr 2005)

félicitation! je peux te dire que tu auras fini ton instruction tu chomera on en manque beaucoup dans lles forces et plus il en a mieux c est!!! Lache pas!


----------



## Zim (4 Apr 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> félicitation! je peux te dire que tu auras fini ton instruction tu chomera on en manque beaucoup dans lles forces et plus il en a mieux c est!!! Lache pas!



Je pense pas que ca va changer cette année si ce que gars dit est vrai:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29132/post-194632.html#msg194632



			
				Arts said:
			
		

> Salut a tous  , j'ai recu deux beau message sur mon rÃƒÆ’©pondeur vendredi passÃƒÆ’© , sois le 1 .. j'ÃƒÆ’©tait a cuba en vacance  j'arrive chez moi AHHH !  yes ! .. hehe , il me demande de les rappellÃƒÆ’©s ... demain a la premiere heure !! Technicien d'armement !!



j'espère pour toi qu'ils vont en prendre plus et tiens nous au courant des développements de ton dossier  

Cheers!!


----------



## Arts (4 Apr 2005)

Les Gars ( et filles ) Je tien plus en place , je vien de les rappellés , je part le 9 mai pour st-jean , et je vais faire ma asermantation le 27 avril !!! Wou , il M'ont meme dit combien je vais gagné par mois en $$  C'est officiel la !! WOU !!  
le caporal ma dit , ahh sa fait 1 mois que tu na pas fait ton test physique .. ahh et puis tu a eu une bonne note , on va essayé de t'exempté de sa  , toute facon je suis prets a le faire n'importe quand !!!


----------



## Zim (4 Apr 2005)

Super!!!!!!!  

très heureux pour toi et bonnes chances dans tes cours!! qui sait, on sera peut-être sur le même bmq


----------



## 1R22eR (4 Apr 2005)

de toute facon je crois pas que tu mourrais pas a faire ce test physique la...


----------



## NiTz (4 Apr 2005)

Félicitations! Et surtout bonne chance. Peut-etre qu'on se verra ÃƒÂ  St-Jean, qui sait? hehe!


Cheers!


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (6 Apr 2005)

Hey NiTz oui je connais AAO (America's Army Online) j'y joue depuis 2 ans maintenant, je fais partis d'un clan americain nommer VX9 tu as peut-etre entendu parler, on est pas mal ds les meilleurs ;D
J'adore les jeux de guerre, Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, Battlefield, etc.  mais vraiment mon preferer c sans contre dit AAO, nous jouont avec TS (teamspeak) se qui nous permet de jouer tout en se parlant...trop cool.
Par contre, j'ai pas jouer depuis des lunes, parce que je suis chez mon chum a Greenwood en Nouvelle-Ecosse, il est traffic tech.  Son ordi, n'est pas tres puissant et la game bugg tout le temps, je m'emmerde quotidiennement, car il travaille a tous les jours et je connais pas grand monde ici et ya pas grand chose a faire non plus, a part s'entrainer comme une defoncer .
Ca va pas etre facile lorsque je vais etre caller pour mon cours de recrue a St-Jean, I'm joining the Infantry et mon chum est traffic tech, pas mal difficile d'etre poster a la meme place :'(.  Il en a encore pour minimum 2 ans a Greenwood, pis moi je vais surement me faire poster a Val-Carthouse...C pas que j'aimes pas le francais, mais c'mon, Qc city et ses environs, sont un peut trop a mon gout trop francais et separatiste, quel paradoxe, joindre les FC pour defendre sont pays et ses convictions, pis vouloir se separer...lol...C tres drole, mais le pire c que j'en connais bcp qui sont comme ca, cela a tout simplement aucun sens...
Bon je vous laisses, je vais aller m'entrainer encore et toujours
Cheers
alp


----------



## Arts (6 Apr 2005)

Hey Heavyduty  on se tappe une parti de AAO avant que je parte ?  
j'ai commencé se jeu la et je suis une vrai machine !  Surtout  au sniper , haha les autres deviennes fou de rage contre moi 
Hua    >


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (6 Apr 2005)

hey j'aimerais bien, mais comme je l'ai deja mentionner, je suis chez mon chum et son ordi ne supporte pas cette game...Je m'ennuis bcp de jouer :crybaby:, peut-etre une fois que je serai installer, je vais pouvoir avoir mon propre ordi avec moi, pour l'instant il est ds une boite chez mes parents,,,,,
Cheers
rgr out


----------



## JeMeSouviens (6 Apr 2005)

Heavy_Duty391 said:
			
		

> C pas que j'aimes pas le francais, mais c'mon, Qc city et ses environs, sont un peut trop a mon gout trop francais


Je veux pas partir la chicane, mais depuis quand être français c'est un défaut? Comment ça on peut être trop français? Ah mais c'est vrai que le 22 est beaucoup trop français, il devrait devenir anglophone... voyons dont! C'est comme si je disais que Toronto est trop anglais. En tout cas...


----------



## 1R22eR (6 Apr 2005)

Bon on partira pas sur cette histoire la encore... elle ne sais pas de quoi elle parle... ca dois etre l influence anglaise.. faut par leur en vouloir... sont né avec ca lol ;D ( sans rancune a ceux qui sont anglophone... ) Je suis un 22 et pas plus separatiste pour autant.. je lel dirais toujours... un ontarien c est un ontarien un quebecois c est un quebecois mais il reste qu ils sont CANADIEN avant d etre quebecois ou ontarien... la svp partez pas sur les connerie de souveraineté de merde ya juste les vieux crisse de démodé qui croit encore a ca ;D! On est ici pour par de l'armée je veux rien savoir de la politique de ce genre et je suis sur que je suis pas le seul qui pense ca!!!


----------



## EAmax (6 Apr 2005)

Les séparatiste c'est plus a la mode  .

la seul chose que j'ai adire c'est que les bars ferme plus tard au Québec    y a rien d'autre lolllllll


----------



## NiTz (6 Apr 2005)

Ouais ben d'accord... pas de chicane !  

Arts : Alors tu dois p-e m'avoir snipé une couple de fois  J'Hais tellement ca me faire tuer de meme ÃƒÂ  ce jeu lÃƒÂ .. autant que de me faire sauter par un M203 ca ca me fait chier! Lol

Cheers!


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (7 Apr 2005)

WOW, je savais pas qu'une seule phrase pouvait faire suer autant....
Je veux pas de chicane non, plus.   
Vandooze a raison sur le point "un ontarien c est un ontarien un quebecois c est un quebecois mais il reste qu ils sont CANADIEN avant d etre quebecois ou ontarien".  Bien dit, Je voulais pas accuser personnes, mais je parlais de vrais personnes que je connais ds l'armee, mais je voulais pas les nommer.  

C'est pour cela que j'avais utiliser "des gens que je connais"...Dont mon ex fiancer fait partit...la, la chicane pognais croyer moi...LOL...Je viens de la Gaspesie, mais cela fait des siecles que je suis a Montreal.  J'ai toujours eu le "sang chaud" et un "grand coter patriotisme envers mon pays le  ", envers et contre toute ma famille et amis...LOL...J'ai peut-etre, a cause de cela, developper une phobie des Quebecois qui veulent tous se separarer...LOL...

Je suis aller souvent a Val-Cartier, mon ex fiancer y etait, j'adore cette base, bcp, tres bcp...Je vais surement etre poster la apres mon cours de recrut...Cela n'avais rien a avoir avec aucun d'entre vous.
Et quand j'ai dit "C pas que j'aimes pas le francais, mais c'mon, Qc city et ses environs, sont un peut trop a mon gout trop francais " oh oui ca l'est si on compare Qc city et Montreal 

Je suis vraiment dsl si j'ai faites de la peine ou choquer quelquun, c'etait vraiment pas mon intention. :'(
J'ai comprise que le sujet de la langue, la religion et la politique sont des sujets bcp trop chaud encore aujourdhui...dsl encore une fois...Je vais tiendre ma langue a l'avenir :-[.


----------



## Arts (7 Apr 2005)

Moi J'te pardonne  Haha


----------



## NiTz (7 Apr 2005)

héhé.. y'a aucun problème  
ca m'a pas choqué pentoute!


----------



## JeMeSouviens (11 Apr 2005)

Désolé je voulais pas capoter comme ça. C'est pour ça que je me suis dit que ÃƒÂ  partir du moment où je porte mon uniforme, je parle plus de ce qui peut diviser le monde (politique, religion, etc.). L'armée c'est pas la place pour se chicaner et se diviser. LÃƒÂ  ce forum-lÃƒÂ  c'est comme ÃƒÂ  moitié l'armée pi ÃƒÂ  moitié le civil. C'est assez spécial.

Bon, alors aimons-nous les uns les autres  :blotto:


----------



## danielbouchard (12 Apr 2005)

moi dans l'attente eternel, je travail maudit! Faut bien gagner sa vie pareil hein hihi. je joue a americain army,medal of honor, battlefield etc. mais la,c'est la peche qui commence bientot hihi, donc l'attente va etre beaucoup moins penible.

Soyons patient, on en a besoin.Des fois je me demande si il nous font attendre pour evaluer notre patience ;D  .


----------



## Arts (12 Apr 2005)

Hehe , Ouai Les postulants deviennes impatient et appelle a tout les semaines pour savoir ou en est leur demande , du coup , sa montre au recruteur que vous ete impatient , mais d'un autre coup , sa leur montre que vous ete obstiné et que vous voulez  :blotto: Hehe !! Que faire ... 
Moi perso j'ai pas appellé une seul fois , mais Merde que j'avais hate qu'il m'appelle !! 
Daniel , Bonne pêche !!


----------



## EAmax (12 Apr 2005)

Je le répéte  pis je le répéte commencé a courir pis vous entrainnez.lollllll


----------



## NiTz (12 Apr 2005)

heheh.. je m'entrainais déjÃƒÂ  avant de postuler, donc ca change rien.. en attendant ben cé sur, je travaille mon 36 heures comme d'habitude.. Si c'est vrai que les BMQ sont loadés jusqu'en aout-septembre, ben c'est correct mais faudrait qu'ils m'appellent ben vite pour me dire je commence quand, ca enlèverait un poids, c'est sur!

Ahh oui.. la pêche, humm... j'ai hate!


Cheers!


----------

